# Do I need bass panels and not broadband?



## orthikon (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello,

First graph post. I am currently using Roxul RHT 80 spread out on front wall (wall to wall and floor to wall corners, creating air gaps). I also have a free standing 2" broadband panel to treat sidewall first reflections.

Attached are full range and bass sweeps before and after treatment. Adding treatment smoothed out the nulls and peaks. However, the upper mid range and highend response is worse after the treatments.

Do I need to purchase bass only panels such as GIK with range limiter option (advertised to minimally treat over 400hz)? 

Or is there an alternative solution to work with the panels I have?

My decay and waterfall graphs look good from what I've read so I'm not really worried about it for now.

Attached is the photo of my setup. 

Room is 13x21 with the right wall opnening half way into a kitchen and hallway.

The center of the speakers are 5 feet from the front wall and 3 feet from side walls.

MLP is 8 feet away from speakers and 8 feet away from back wall.

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The response is still well within specs in the mids and highs. In a narrow room like that with dipole speakers if you are getting within +/-5 you're doing very well. I suspect more benefit could be had with thicker panels for side wall reflections and diffusion instead of absorption in the rear wave of the Maggies.


----------



## orthikon (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Bryan.

If I were to get frequency limited GIK bass traps, would my mid and highend response be similar to the untreated graph?

Are you suggesting to remove the corner panels I use for bass trapping and replace them with diffusion? 

Or do I pit diffusion above the floor panels shown in the photo which would be directly behind the panels?

If I were to get diffusion, how can I see it in the REW graphs?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Definitely to do not replace corner treatment with diffusion. Was not suggesting that at all. I was saying just to replace the side wall treatments with thicker and add diffusion to what you already have. Your mid and high frequency response is just fine.


----------



## orthikon (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay thanks for the clarification.


----------

